# Does Anyone Here Hunt With A Suppressor



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

I was just curious if anyone hunts with a suppressed rifle and what the pros and cons would be of doing so. Some pros I could think of would be not shattering your ear drums with your elk gun, not muzzle blasting your partners like with a muzzle break, and not sure in this one but maybe reduced recoil induced flinch? Some cons I can think of would be weight, length, and also not even being able to reduce the sound that much because of the super sonic ammunition used for hunting. So what are your thoughts?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to try it if the Feds release their control.


----------



## RG the OG (Oct 31, 2016)

That could also be a con, price and the government strangle hold on buying one.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Also They are less effective when cold so benefit is only realized after a warm up shot


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I see no reason to pack the extra length and weight around on the end of my rifle for a shot or two that might happen today or next week. I have never been bothered by the noise when shooting at a big game animal and I have a bad left ear probably due to shooting to many shotgun shells at waterfowl. When hunting waterfowl I do wear an ear plug in my left ear at least but don't when chasing big game.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Also They are less effective when cold so benefit is only realized after a warm up shot


They are plenty effective when cold.

I hunt with one for everything I hunt. The only down fall I see is that once zeroed if you shoot unsuppressed your point of impact moves. As for the weight, carry it in a back pack and put it on when you get where you are going if that is how you hunt. After using one I will not shoot without it. I am threading every rifle I own.

The process sucks for getting one but I would not hold out hoping it is going to change. It will not. In fact the last change made the process take longer if you are doing it with a trust.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 26" rifle barrel is plenty long enough. I cant imagine another 6-8" screwed on the end of it.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> They are plenty effective when cold.
> 
> I hunt with one for everything I hunt. The only down fall I see is that once zeroed if you shoot unsuppressed your point of impact moves. As for the weight, carry it in a back pack and put it on when you get where you are going if that is how you hunt. After using one I will not shoot without it. I am threading every rifle I own.
> 
> The process sucks for getting one but I would not hold out hoping it is going to change. It will not. In fact the last change made the process take longer if you are doing it with a trust.


On your Varmint rifles too ?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes even on my varmint rifles. Love not wearing hearing protection. I have a 308 with a 26” barrel the I put my Harvester on also. Makes it real long but I don’t use it for hunting.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use electronic ear muffs.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never even fired one but will soon. I've got a friend at work with a suppressed rpr in 6.5, he also bought one with for his 300 and has expressed the same concerns about length and weight. 

Another friend has shot a lot of African big game with suppressed rifles (originally supplied by the guides). This past year he acquired his own rifle and applied for the suppressor. His most recent trip he took his own rifle and scrapped the plans for the suppressor. 

That said, I'd do it if it fit my budget. Especially for a shotgun.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

I (we) my wife and children along with my granddaughter have used suppressed rifles, for years on a lot off big game, AFRICA & New Zealand, When we don't ship are rifles, we just call ahead and borrow our friends that live there, they have them waiting for us when we arrive, Usually a Big bore, med bore and a small bore, med & small bore will have sonics on them. Depending on what we are hunting & who is shooting

They are awesome for the children, it is expecting the BANG that makes them flinch, My 10 year old granddaughter uses a 308 on everything from Kudu on down, with Sonics on her Rifle, Last 4 critters all 1-shot kills. When she is old enough to hunt here, I will probably look in to puting sonics on one of her rifle's for her then. that is a few years out still.

I have never shot anything larger than a 308 with sonic attached, I can take it or leave it, I am an old guy with hearing loss from all the years of shooting so it doesn't matter to me personally either way.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My son has one mounted on an AR-10. When I questioned him about it he said it was well worth the protection of his hearing and anybody within close distance. It didn't bother his shooting at all. In fact, I think it improved.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

And if your a poacher, they're real awesome!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> And if your a poacher, they're real awesome!


I'll bet more deer are poached with a crossbow or normal bow than any suppressed weapons.

-DallanC


----------

